# Disability Allowance - Arrears / Backpayment



## Guelder

Hi there,

I was recently awarded Disability Allowance and received my first payment this week.

I received a letter informing me of my that my claim for Disability was allowed along with the date for the first payment. In addition to this it also stated that any arrears would be paid at a later date.

Arrears would be dated from September 2011 it said.

I'm just wondering what arrears would this be?

I was on Jobseekers Allowance whilst awaiting a decision on my claim for Disability so I'm not expecting to receive 12+ months worth of backdated Disability payments as I know you can only receive one SW payment at any one time.

I was also awarded a Living Alone Allowance and Fuel Allowance - would it be these two payments that would be back dated to when I first made my application for DA?

Also, I was informed that I could now apply for the Household Benefits Package - I don't suppose that these payments for Electricity and Telephone etc... would be backdated to when I first applied for DA would they?

Sorry for so many questions, just a little confused at the minute as to what I should be expecting.

Thanks for any help everyone.

Guelder


----------



## gipimann

Arrears are dealt with as follows:

Disability Allowance section will calculate your entitlement from September 2011 up until your first payment date.

They will then deduct any payments you received from Jobseeker's Allowance.   If there's a balance, you'll receive it.

If you were awarded Living Alone Allowance and Fuel Allowance, these should be backdated to Sept 2011 as well as they form part of the original claim.

I'm not sure about arrears of the household benefits package - make the application and see what happens.


----------



## STEINER

Guelder said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was recently awarded Disability Allowance and received my first payment this week.
> 
> I received a letter informing me of my that my claim for Disability was allowed along with the date for the first payment. In addition to this it also stated that any arrears would be paid at a later date.
> 
> Arrears would be dated from September 2011 it said.
> 
> I'm just wondering what arrears would this be?
> 
> I was on Jobseekers Allowance whilst awaiting a decision on my claim for Disability so I'm not expecting to receive 12+ months worth of backdated Disability payments as I know you can only receive one SW payment at any one time.
> 
> I was also awarded a Living Alone Allowance and Fuel Allowance - would it be these two payments that would be back dated to when I first made my application for DA?
> 
> Also, I was informed that I could now apply for the Household Benefits Package - I don't suppose that these payments for Electricity and Telephone etc... would be backdated to when I first applied for DA would they?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, just a little confused at the minute as to what I should be expecting.
> 
> Thanks for any help everyone.
> 
> Guelder



Hi,

that is a long wait for you from Sep 11.  I too am awaiting arrears going back to May 2012 and I got first weekly DA payment in February 2013.  I think any arrears will be the difference in the weekly DA payment less the weekly JA you actually received.

I expect that you would get arrears of LAA and FA.

I don't know about the HBP.  I got a free travel pass in the post when they gave me the DA, I didn't apply for this separately.

I rang DA section a month ago and again today about the arrears, " they are still working on the arrears".


----------



## ClaireM

Household budget usually do a 6 months backdate but sometimes do more.

You can also get a refund on any TV licence you bought during the period if you still have a copy.


----------



## Time

Household benefits will backdate to the date of the original DA claim. 

Longford are currently taking 3 months to issue arrears. If you contact your local TD and have him contact the DSP this can be reduced.


----------



## Guelder

Thanks guys for all the information. It's very helpful. I appreciate you all taking the time to reply.


----------

